# JLT for a fashion retail business?



## tas2tas (Aug 18, 2010)

I am considering JLT as a location. How lively is JLT? What's the percentage of females there? and how much of it is still under construction? Plus how well known is it for people NOT living in JLT?

I am finding JLT less pricey than I thought it would be. which, since we are in Dubai, is making me wonder ... what's the catch?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Businesses are doing well there now, access is good and one of the Metro stations has opened.
Both Metro stations have footbridges over to the Marina.
Aim for the towers at the front side - running parallel with SZR and close to the Metro stations.
Getting clients from outside the area will depend on your advertising.
Parking - the underground car parks will eventually be for resident access only, the outside parking will be paid visitor parking - I believe it will be similar to Marina Walk where first 2 hours is free.
Downside - your business is not visable from the road, and the walkways are not open yet (and wont be for a very long time) so you will have to let everyone know you are there.
Prices are low because of volume - each tower (about 70 are completed) has 8-12 units.


----------



## tas2tas (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for your quick and informative response Wandabug! Much appreciated


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

let me know if you need a contact for retail space.


----------



## tas2tas (Aug 18, 2010)

marc said:


> let me know if you need a contact for retail space.


Yes please!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Osman Ahmed
050 948 5437

osman.ahmed(at)smithandken.com

He can do all types of retail space in JLT, shell & core, fit out contracts as well.

Let me know if you need any other help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I doubt you'd get much customers for a fashion retail business. Popular well known brands have pulled out of the plaza level of JBR Walk because people are too lazy to climb some stairs to go to their shops, you'd really struggle in JLT I would think.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think opening a new retail fashion operation in JLT would be a bad idea. No passing trade, no one goes there unless they live there and it's is never going to be a 'must go to' location.

There are good reasons why the rents are cheap.
-


----------

